# Is kids tv Science Fiction?



## Princess Ivy (Sep 29, 2004)

I have decided that kids tv needs to be re-classified as science fiction. The reason for this is that the situations which occur are so far from reality, that they could only have sprung from advanced immaginations!
for example:
Bob the Builder - is on time, doesn't over charge, doesn't have butt cleavage and does the job he is assigned to, in the time assigned.
Postman Pat - is not surley, nor is he chased by dogs and the mail arrives unscathed!
Barney - OK thats horror
Engie Benjie - a mechanic who can fix the problem on time, without overcharging, is not patronising and responds timeously to emergancies.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 29, 2004)

> Barney - OK thats horror



You think that's horror? Try the Singing Ringing Tree (an Eastern European creation from the 70s)


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 29, 2004)

Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> Bob the Builder - is on time, doesn't over charge, doesn't have butt cleavage and does the job he is assigned to, in the time assigned.
> Postman Pat - is not surley, nor is he chased by dogs and the mail arrives unscathed!
> Barney - OK thats horror
> Engie Benjie - a mechanic who can fix the problem on time, without overcharging, is not patronising and responds timeously to emergancies.


Those aren't science fiction; they are pure fantasy.  Except Barney - _definitely_ horror.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2004)

Teletubbies. Ah, now that's sci-fi.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 29, 2004)

Has anyone seen Poobah? It's like an acid trip! What _are _they showing the kids these days??!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you mean Boobah? 

 Yes - watched lots - first time I was pretty confused by it all, too. Will be buying a few DVD for pot-smoking friends for stoned nights.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 29, 2004)

lol, see what i mean!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 29, 2004)

Ah, yes, Boobah. It's *very* strange. I wonder what actual children make of it!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 29, 2004)

not been able to find it for my toddler, so cannot say. but his favorite program is 'come outside' about a dog and his mistress who fly around in a plane investigating. It outdid itself by having an episode dedicated to sewage processing, including a sumation song! about flushing the poo! I kid you not!


----------



## Gilligan (Sep 29, 2004)

Aah but then you have the classic; Magic Roundabout. So, what genre would you class that one in??

ETA, even wierder- Willow the Wisp!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey, I like the Teletubbies.  My last semester in university, some of us used to get to Latin class early (no class in the room before us) and turn on the TV there and watch them before we had to tackle our Latin translations.  It was quite relaxing, although our professor thought we were sort of weird.  Like he had room to talk.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 29, 2004)

Here was my first reaction to Boobah, when I first posted about it June last year:
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=317



			
				Press Release Quote said:
			
		

> "Humbah, Zumbah, Zing Zing Zingbah, Jumbah and Jingbah are five sparkling little atoms who live inside a magical glowing ball."


 What's strange is that you get used to it after a while. And then it actually becomes a little boring and repetitive, and the Story People become the highlight. Somehow maybe there's a great metaphor in there...


----------

